# Grab-A-Book



## Perry Campanella (May 4, 2013)

Grab-A-Book is what I do most of my day and some time I will read my Tablet, though not in the shower or tub! I look for writers, unpublished book writers, and I want to hear their story, also get to know them!  want to assist me with this?


----------

